# Нет изображения xf86-video-ati, черный экран (не подсветка)

## Makubo

Добрый день.

У меня видеокарта Radeon Saymour HD6470M. Жил до недавних пор с fglrx, давно было желание поставить открытые драйвера, но руки никак не доходили да и вроде работает - не трож. Но пришло время обновляться на plasma 5, и вместе с ней затянулся новый 18-й xorg-server, с которым проприетарные дрова работать перестали. Ну думаю, пришло время и открытому драйверу. В итоге сейчас сижу на процессорной видеокарте i915 c нерабочей дискретной картой. Весь интернет перерыл, похожие жалобы видел, но решения не нашел.

Симптоматика такая: вырубаю иксы, и переключаюсь на дискретную видеокарту в итоге экран потухает, зажигаю экран (echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch) - подсветка включается, но все черное. Иксы не трогаю, оставляю выключенными (представим что у меня их и нет, для начала)

# lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] (rev ff)

Так все работает:

# cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0

1:DIS: :Off:0000:01:00.0

Так гаснет даже консоль:

# cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

0:IGD: :Pwr:0000:00:02.0

1:DIS:+:Pwr:0000:01:00.0

Конфиг ядра: http://pastebin.com/PHhdKp4X

make.conf: http://pastebin.com/YTDKSR7x

Все время меня не покидает ощущение, что я упустил какую-то мелочь.

----------

## Baritone

 *Makubo wrote:*   

> У меня видеокарта Radeon Saymour HD6470M. Жил до недавних пор с fglrx, давно было желание поставить открытые драйвера, но руки никак не доходили да и вроде работает - не трож. Но пришло время обновляться на plasma 5, и вместе с ней затянулся новый 18-й xorg-server, с которым проприетарные дрова работать перестали. 

 

Извините за ответ в стиле "чего-то слышал", но сейчас я на винде на работе, поэтому посмотреть не могу. Помню, что тоже переходил со свободных драйверов на fglrx и обратно, и fglrx требует специффических настроек ядра, грозя в противном случае непредсказуемыми карами. Дефолтное ядро Gentoo ориентировано на модель управления, принятую в свободной ветке.

У меня сейчас противоположная проблема: сынишка хочет "War Thander", а он почему-то понимает только частнособственнические драйвера, а на мою карту это лишь fglrx, который уже замаскирован для исключения из кодовой базы. Сейчас спешно собираю версию Gentooс с устаревшими X-ами. Печалька.

----------

## Makubo

Baritone, спасибо за ответ.

Вопрос стоит как раз слезть с fglrx. Пока руки не доходят до проблемы, которая все еще висит. Пересборка старых иксов - это план Б, но я еще не потерял надежду.

----------

## Tvin

Была подобная беда на ноуте с двумя АМД. Прописал в файле xorg.conf две видеокарты и какие дрова для каждой -- всё заработало. Попробуйте. Автоматическое определение при двух картах или плохо работает, или вообще не работает.

----------

## Makubo

Вопрос решен.

В какой-то момент я понял что у меня "MUXLESS" система. В итоге решение использовал отсюда:

https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=139413

----------

## TigerJr

У меня ещё стоит система с двумя драйверами fglrx и nouveau но видеокарты подключаю не одновременно, проверял сам факт наличия драйверов конкурирующих производителей. С оффициальными были проблемы, но частного характера.

----------

